# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How to Search for a Specific  "multi-word phrase"?

## mandocrucian

What do you do to search for a particular multi-word phrase?  When the seach is for a series of individual keywords, the results are far too wide.  Do you enclose the phrase with some markings?  <>  " "  etc.......

ie. "Optimal finger pressure"  rather than optimal, finger, pressure

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd recommend bypassing the forum software and using Google to search for phrases. If you mouse over this link below you'll see how to craft that. This is a very common trick to really drill effectively using Google. 

So you'd enter in the Google search field: site:mandolincafe.com/forum "optimal finger pressure"

So that says look under mandolincafe.com/forum and search for a phrase (denoted by surrounding the phrase in quotes).

http://www.google.com/search?q=site:...er+pressure%22

I know the general expectation is that Forums should be as good a searching themselves as Google, but it's wise to get beyond that paradigm. There's a reason they're the 900 lb. gorilla in search. I use this to search amazon, CNN, and other similar sites.

----------


## mandocrucian

Thanks, Scott.  Didn't know if the Cafe search could do it that way or not. If Google does it fast and easy, great - it's just the results that matter.

On some of these recurring Cafe Q&A topics, I know I'll use particular (N.H.) phrases/descriptions (on previous Cafe posts). I'd post a link to my old posts to current retread threads, *if* I can get to the results with minimal time/effort.

NH

----------


## mandocrucian

Just bumping up this "How-To", so I can find it quickly

----------


## mandocrucian

Bumping this up since I'm referencing the topic in a post.

_HINT: bookmark it or write it down, or whatever, but members bumping threads they want to have access to is not something we're going to entertain long-term._

----------

